# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Offline tại HCM vào ngày 11-11-2016

## CKD

*Offline tại HCM vào ngày 11-11-2016*

Nhân dịp có một lão làng DIY CNC từ miền bắc cất công vào tận miền nam để giao lưu cùng anh em.
CKD xin mạo muội đề xuất anh em miền nam offline vào ngày 11-11-2016 tại HCM.

Thời gian dự định là sau 17h.
Địa điểm dự định: chưa xác định?

Do tình hình bia đen/đỏ lẫn lộn nên tạm thời bỏ ngỏ thời gian & địa điểm, mong anh em góp chút ý kiến để có thể tập trung chém gió tạo thành bão.
Vậy chốt lại thế này:
-- Thời gian, dự định sau 17h.
-- Địa điểm, tùy theo chốt bia đen đỏ thế nào rồi tính.

Anh em có thể tham gia, góp ý địa điểm & thời gian luôn nhe.

----------


## Gamo

Đại da miền Bắc & Đại da miền Tây mời kìa  :Wink:

----------


## mig21

hóng xem mặt đại da 2 miền gặp nhau  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicowando

Mún theo học hỏi , mà bia vàng , bia xanh e chơi ko dc thì sao đây ta :^^

----------


## Huudong

em 1 vé nhé.

----------


## Gamo

> Mún theo học hỏi , mà bia vàng , bia xanh e chơi ko dc thì sao đây ta :^^


Mấy tên đó gay lắm bác, bọn hắn chỉ biết uống bia đen thôi

----------


## anhcos

T6 này có công chiện, xong sẽ ghé hội tụ chém gió chơi với các bác... trừ bác Gà ra.

----------


## Nam CNC

cha nào từ bắc vào ? Kem à ? hay lão Hói ? thôi thì cái quán cũ để anh em khỏi thắc mắc.

----------


## ppgas

Gạch 1 vé nhé  :Smile: .
Nhiều chỗ cũ quá biết chỗ nào đây?

----------


## anhcos

Quán khác đi mấy bác, quán đó phân tâm quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

phân tâm gì anh , chịu khó đem cái dt rồi thêm cái zoom xa xa , quay phim mấy em lại rồi về nhà xem lại để khỏi phân tâm.

Quán ở đường Lý Thường Kiệt đó .

----------


## phuocviet346

Quán Ngĩa Phát đường Lữ Gia đi các bác

----------


## nicowando

> Mấy tên đó gay lắm bác, bọn hắn chỉ biết uống bia đen thôi


Hãi vậy bác Gà , thế e ko dám đu theo xỉa mồi lun á .. có vk hơn 2 năm mà chưa có baby , vk mà bít theo mấy " man lì " này chắc thẻo tờ rim e quớ ....

----------


## CKD

Để các bạn rỏ hơn về các nghĩa của từ "bia" được đề cập trong chủ đề này.
Vì anh em đều là dân kỹ thuật, thường khi gặp nhau, phần lớn thời gian là trao đổi vế máy móc, thiết bị, rồi mới đến chuyện thế thái dân tình. Do đó cần chút bình tĩnh để có thể nói & nhớ. vậy nên anh em hay uống "bia" với ý nghĩa tượng hình nhiều hơn là nghĩa đen. Vậy:
- *bia đen* thường là cafe cho nó tỉnh táo, đôi khi là Coca hay thứ nước có đường chi chi đó, rất giàu năng lượng.
- *Bia đỏ, bia vàng* thường là xì ting hay bò cụng gì đó.. cho nó thật sung sức.
- *bia* oho.. cái này thì uống vào là xỉn thật đó, đừng đùa.

Vậy nên các cuộc off đã diễn ra, em anh ai dùng được gì thì cứ dùng thoải mái, uống được nhiêu thì cứ uống thoải mái... miễn sao đừng tiểu đường là được. Quan trọng thấy vui là chính, bổ ích là mười. Để lần sau có động đực, ý lộn động lực để mà off tiếp.

Ngoài ra nội dung của buổi off là hợp mặt, vui chơi. Nên mạnh ai nấy nói, miễn sao người kế bên chịu nghe. Người xa quá thì cười trừ thôi, vì không nghe được gì cả. Ăn uống no say.. như đã nói ở trên, nhưng cuối buổi thì cứ đếm mặt đặt tên, cam bu chia hết. Bất chấp là ăn nhiều hay uống ít, tới trước hay tới sau. Vậy nên anh em có tham gia thì tranh thủ tới sớm, ăn uống nhiều nhiều vào. Để không bị lỗ.

Quán số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt, được cái là dễ bị phân tâm, nhưng mà ồn. Nếu off ở đấy thì chịu khó mang máy ảnh siêu zoom & ISO tốt xíu, sẽ có nhiều trái cây để mà chụp choẹt. Có cái để mà post cạnh tranh với những cụ ngoài bắc (nghe đồn là mấy cụ ngoài ấy còn có chổ gát tay nữa cơ).

Nói chung là vì CKD free ngày đó nên mong là off ngày đó. Anh em thông cảm em đường xá xa xôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác xa xôi gặp nhau thì tìm chỗ thanh tịnh để nói chuyện chứ ở chỗ ồn ào lại phân tâm ,nghe câu được câu chăng rồi lại gật gù cho qua chuyện , ở ngoài đây nói máy móc hết rồi đến đoạn nói xấu ngừoi không đi hehe

----------


## solero

Em xin 1 vé nhé.

----------


## Mechanic

Mình đăng kí nha. Anh em thống nhất thời gian và địa điểm thì thông báo để mọi nguoi cùng biết.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tối nay vô ca đêm . Không gặp được đại gia.
Hên mà hôm qua có 4 thành viên (3 nam 1 nữ ) đến nhà mua và bán cũng làm cái Pt nho nhỏ ngoài quán sinh tố ( Pt mà có Nga Mi búp thì tốt rồi).
Tối nay bấm thẻ xong nếu dọt ra được thì ra.
Xin phép khoe cái clip lập Pt.

----------


## CKD

Anh em theo dõi và chốt nhé.

Tạm thời chưa có ý kiến nào khác. Nên mình đề xuất quán Số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt nhé. Thời gian 18h30 nhe.

Trước khi xuất hành các bác online check lại phát. Hoặc có gì liên lạc với mình nhé.

----------


## secondhand

Để coi 18h thì lên được nhưng về ko được (hết xe về)

Ở lại thì ở khách sạn cũng ko được (sợ ma)

Vậy thì ở nhà xem tuyền hình trực tiếp qua fb  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Để coi 18h thì lên được nhưng về ko được (hết xe về)
> 
> Ở lại thì ở khách sạn cũng ko được (sợ ma)
> 
> Vậy thì ở nhà xem tuyền hình trực tiếp qua fb


Không biết làm cầu truyền hình có được không ta

----------


## CKD

Lão đồ cũ làm như trước giờ chưa đi SG ấy. Đảm bảo có xe đi suốt ngày, cùng lắm ngủ bến xe chứ cần gì hotel mà ma với cỏ.

----------


## Gamo

> cuối buổi thì cứ đếm mặt đặt tên, cam bu chia hết


Riêng hôm nay là miễn phí do 2 đại da miền Tây & miền Bắc tài trợ nhe

@secondhand: qua nhà Nam Maria xin ngủ ké...

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Tối nay vô ca đêm . Không gặp được đại gia.
> Hên mà hôm qua có 4 thành viên (3 nam 1 nữ ) đến nhà mua và bán cũng làm cái Pt nho nhỏ ngoài quán sinh tố ( Pt mà có Nga Mi búp thì tốt rồi).
> Tối nay bấm thẻ xong nếu dọt ra được thì ra.
> Xin phép khoe cái clip lập Pt.


mày đâu đó vậy minhdt  :Smile: )

----------


## phuocviet346

Cho em xin 1 vé ra học hỏi mấy anh

----------


## Gamo

Hix... xin lỗi tối nay phải tăng ca... bà con ăn chơi vui vẻ nhe

----------


## Nam CNC

tăng ca đêm với vợ mày à ??? mày thất nghiệp thì lấy gì tăng ca.

----------


## solero

Nhanh nhanh các cụ ơi. Số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt nha.

----------


## Gamo

> tăng ca đêm với vợ mày à ??? mày thất nghiệp thì lấy gì tăng ca.


Thằng khốn kiếp.... gọi đt từ sáng giờ mà sao cứ ngoài vùng phủ sóng, trong vùng phủ chăn...

Hôm trước mải tán phét, quên ko hẹn... có gì mai hoặc mốt tau mang xe qua lấy hàng cấm nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nghe nói quán đó có món bánh bao khai vị và vú sữa trán miệng ngon lắm

----------


## solero

Chán vs mấy cụ trong này. Thất vọng ghê.

----------


## solero

Cuối cùng cũng có PPGAS thanhhaidt CKD, Khanhkho, phuocviet346, tigerhm, terminarex3000, lenamhai, vusvus, mechanic, 
Đính kèm 27398
Đính kèm 27399

----------


## solero

Cấm gamo, nhatson, namcnc comment.

----------


## ppgas

Không xem được tranh  :Smile:

----------

vusvus

----------


## solero



----------

CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, phuocviet346, ppgas, terminaterx300

----------


## CKD

Kaka, thấy hình rồi.
Mấy cụ tắt máy hay gọi không nghe miễn ý kiến nhá.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mình có nhờ em phục vụ quán 04 (nhà chung xóm ) đi vòng xem cái bàn nào hay nhắc từ "sê en sê" thì chộp vài bô. Em làm luôn cái clip.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## CBNN

đành câm nín xem clip các bác uống bia vậy ...chẹp chẹp ...

----------


## secondhand

> Mình có nhờ em phục vụ quán 04 (nhà chung xóm ) đi vòng xem cái bàn nào hay nhắc từ "sê en sê" thì chộp vài bô. Em làm luôn cái clip.


Xem cái cờ nhíp bác nào quay mà muốn say luôn nhỉ. Không thấy giới thiệu mà nghe toàn dô với dô

----------


## Gamo

> Cấm gamo, nhatson, namcnc comment.


Hix... may mà hôm trước mình bỏ hết công việc đã đội mưa nắng dẫn hắn đi chơi các bãi ve chai rùi đóa...

----------


## Luyến

mỗi lần anh em bắc vào là ace miềm nam đón tiếp rất là vui. thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hix... may mà hôm trước mình bỏ hết công việc đã đội mưa nắng dẫn hắn đi chơi các bãi ve chai rùi đóa...


Trời mưa thì lội vũng chứ bãi nào mà đi

----------


## Gamo

thì nói tượng trưng vậy thui chứ mưa thì tau cũng ngồi nhà hà  :Wink:

----------


## nicowando

A Hải đưa nhầm con bé nào cắn thuốc hay sao mà nó quay cái cớ nhíp chóng mặt lun á :v

----------


## Gamo

Cha Hải thuốc bé đó hả?

----------


## Diyodira

mấy bác chơi vui quá, tiếc là đang lang thang cánh bắc.
cố gắng ghé bia hải xồm cạnh tranh.

----------


## Luyến

> mấy bác chơi vui quá, tiếc là đang lang thang cánh bắc.
> cố gắng ghé bia hải xồm cạnh tranh.


Anh em bắc cũng làm bữa đê. Bác đi ro đi ra chờ bọn em nhé đừn uống say đấy chiều khoảng 5-6h là có mẹt

----------


## Diyodira

> Anh em bắc cũng làm bữa đê. Bác đi ro đi ra chờ bọn em nhé đừn uống say đấy chiều khoảng 5-6h là có mẹt


mình đang ở tam giác mạch HG, t2 về HN e hú mấy đại ca
thanks

----------

biết tuốt, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

> mình đang ở tam giác mạch HG, t2 về HN e hú mấy đại ca
> thanks


vè hà nội ngắm tam giác mật  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

tam giác mật là gì rứa? ^.^

----------


## Tuấn

> mình đang ở tam giác mạch HG, t2 về HN e hú mấy đại ca
> thanks


Cho em một xuất bưng bê điếu đóm nhá  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> tam giác mật là gì rứa? ^.^


em cũng nghe đồn chứ không rõ lắm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anhcos

> tam giác mật là gì rứa? ^.^


Chắc là chỗ nứt làm đôi.

----------


## solero

Cám ơn các cụ nhiều nhé! Em nay vẫn còn say say  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cám ơn các cụ nhiều nhé! Em nay vẫn còn say say


Về rồi hả cụ kem?

----------

